# New York City Electrical PE Review Courses



## banditxgbn (May 6, 2009)

I am trying to find a Electrical PE review course in the New York City Area.

Can members post the course info and their experience with em? Did you study before the review course?

I've found PERC so far.

Thank you.


----------



## clemente (May 12, 2009)

PERC is ok, their material seems a little outdated, but the professors are good.

i think its once a week for 3 hours.

the class will help you break down the subjects, but you still need to do a lot of work on your own.

the class will not be enough. i would reconmend to take the course the term before the exam.

if your exam will be in october take the course in january,

i just heard that perc joined up with kaplan, so it might be a good idea.


----------



## banditxgbn (Jun 16, 2009)

Just went on the PERC website. Looks like they are only offering a course for the Power exam only. I'm looking to take Electrical &amp; Electronics. I might be out of luck. Seems like Power is popular in the NYC area.

Let me know if anyone finds any new courses.


----------

